# Insert / button



## DavidDobbs (Sep 26, 2012)

Somewhere I saw some inserts / buttons that you would put on top of wine stoppers or turned magnets. Anyone else seen them or know the right name for them? Thought I saw them here but could not find them. They would have sports teams ,cars all kinds of things.


Dave


----------



## West River WoodWorks (Sep 26, 2012)

try this...
http://www.woodturnerscatalog.com/p/3/-/10/48/-/5183/Turners-Select-Bottle-Stopper-Insert/bottle+stopper+inserts
Tom






DavidDobbs said:


> Somewhere I saw some inserts / buttons that you would put on top of wine stoppers or turned magnets. Anyone else seen them or know the right name for them? Thought I saw them here but could not find them. They would have sports teams ,cars all kinds of things.
> 
> 
> Dave


----------



## DKMD (Sep 26, 2012)

I believe they're called cabochons in some cases... eBay would be a place to check.


----------



## DavidDobbs (Sep 26, 2012)

They are in the ball park . The ones I saw had sports teams you could get them made to have anything on them.
Something made me think they had a sample with the Wood Barter 

I just found the post here. Must of saw another one somewhere else that had the other ones.



logo.http://woodbarter.com/showthread.php?tid=3162

finished turned post


----------



## Patrude (Sep 27, 2012)

DavidDobbs said:


> Somewhere I saw some inserts / buttons that you would put on top of wine stoppers or turned magnets. Anyone else seen them or know the right name for them? Thought I saw them here but could not find them. They would have sports teams ,cars all kinds of things.
> 
> 
> Dave



:teethlaugh::teethlaugh: Hey Dave, try woodturners catalog, they have a great selection. all diferent colors as well. I have been experimenting with something similar for lidded box covers. I discovered some great buttons in the local fabric store while my wife was looking for cloth. The there are so many different ones to choose from and not too expensive. You need to be sure to avoid buttons with the holes. the ones I get are solid and threaded from the underside. I just sand off that and use them like that. I also tried out crystals from the craft dept. they look good on small stuff like needle boxes. Trust me, you'll save some $$ and end up with great accents. Good luck Rich


----------

